# Meklē produktu? >  Instrumenti, palidzlidzekli urbshanaj, Wolfcraft vai KWB

## Alexx

nevaru atrast kur var nopirkt vai pasutit tadu ierici, vai kaut ko lidzigo
http://www.wolfcraft.co.uk/jcatalog_gen ... oduct.html
paredzeta mebeļu izgatavošanaj - palidzlidzelklis precizaj urbšanaj ar rokas urbmašinu.
lidzigas mantas ir no KWB, varbut Bosch ir.

ka ari interese dažas citas lietas ražotas Wolfcraft un KWB.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu nez kur lv varētu tādu pribambasu dabūt...
es personīgi izmantoju rokas tapotāju tādiem darbiem .
bet jebkurā gadijūms var uztaisīt universālu šablonu, piem tādu kā atduri vertikālajai urbmašīnai, vai uzliekamu priekš rokas urbja  :: 
vēl tikpatlabi var dažas labas spīle par tādām pārtaisīt

----------


## Mairis

Reāli tādu var uztaisīt pats!

----------


## Alexx

ugu...
ar zaģi un vīle - viegli   ::

----------


## Mairis

> ugu...
> ar zaģi un vīle - viegli


 ar tecilu, stacionaaro urbjmashiinu, metinaamo pusautomaatu, normaalu darbniicu un protams ar praatu un labaam iemanjaam tas ir viegli izdaraams!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alexx

eh... ja man butu pieeja aprikotaj darbnicai...

bet ta izkatas, ka bus jabrauca uz Lietuvu   ::

----------

